# Peta, This Is Why We Hunt



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

Can you imagine strolling down the road with your family going to gramma's for dinner and this happens. I would rather harvest the game to put on dinner table. People really need to understand the meaning of hunting and providing for the family.


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

another pic


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

another


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

sorry another


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

pic 4


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

pic 5


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

pic 6


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## DeerTexas (Jun 9, 2003)

Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, I wonder how fast the car was traveling, mph+? 

Richard


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

well...thats not the main reason i hunt but it's one of the top reasons.

Must have been a mechanical car to do that much damage Notice how the window "opened" upon impact? not much meat left(actually none) but a short tracking job is always good


----------



## swampdog (Jul 26, 2004)

Dont think i would want to ride in that car again. sue do hope everyone was okay in there.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Any meat left?


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*.50 cal inside car...*

Is not a good thing. Note to self--when deer is in car do not use a shotgun or .50 cal to harvest the deer. To messy.


----------



## rye (Jan 22, 2004)

Based on the splatter marks inside the car, the driver was alone. Based on no other damage to the car ie, hitting a guard rail, I'd say everyone except the deer was fine. Where did you get the photos? 


Rye


----------



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

A PETA-phile would say the car shouldn't have been in the deer's habitat. 

'Come on, honey, we're gonna be late! Just push the brains aside and cover the seat with this towel.'

Sorry, guess that was kinda sick. Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that considered road hunting?


----------



## Brad&SUE (Apr 23, 2004)

*hunt 4 food*

thats not road hunting thats road rage


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

A friend sent this. I do not know whos car it is.


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Am I the only one who noticed that after all that mess and drama , that the drivers seat is remarkably clean.


----------



## JeramyK (Jul 27, 2004)

In a weird way that reminds me of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## weezy (Jan 6, 2004)

Your preaching to the choir, not why I hunt but I understand your point. How about posting where people in PETA will get a chance to respond. Try the PETA forum. Someone from this web site invades their board periodically and it usually is hysterical. I'm sure they would like to see these pictures themselves. I would use the name "Groundbeef" or "Tbone" or "DeerJerky"


----------



## coveredwagon (May 18, 2004)

Are those O.J gloves?


----------



## arkie (Jun 1, 2003)

You guys crack me up. O.J.'s gloves, Pulp Fiction, etc.

I was hoping no one got hurt as I was looking at those photos.


----------



## fredbear04 (Jul 21, 2004)

muhuha i just signed up to the peta forum my name is itswatsfordinner muhuhaha


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*whoa! that's bahhhd...*

that's no way to cure target panic...as far as movies I was thinking more on a GoodFellas theme there? Remember when they have to go to his mom's house to get a knife because "they hit a deer?"


----------



## mbfmike (Feb 5, 2004)

Daemonspeeding said:


> *Am I the only one who noticed that after all that mess and drama , that the drivers seat is remarkably clean. *


During my military training (Driver) we were told that the driver of an accident, if they can see the oncoming problem (in this case the deer) they swerve to protect themselves. It's just a self preservation thing. Remember it is a split subliminal decision.
I think that could explaine the clean drivers seat.


----------



## trickou8 (Nov 5, 2003)

Is it just me or does that car look extremely good for obliterating a deer like that? It only has some paint scuff on the bumper. Either the deer dropped from the sky or it made one helluva leap right before it got hit. When my dad hit a deer the entire front end of a gmc dually was gone.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Looked as though the deer was in mid stride...notice how the dang thing nearly ripped off the roof? It's as though it was cut in half.


----------



## Hump (Aug 26, 2004)

Well that was pretty gross. I wonder if the reason the driver's seat was so clean is that he was sitting in it and he himself was covered in deer blood and guts?


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

That isn't why I hunt either, but you can bet that it is one of the main reasons that most non hunters are in favor of hunting!


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

If I were in the drivers seat of that car, I can almost guarantee the drivers seat would have not been that clean........and I would be looking for a new pair of underwear!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow, those are some gruesome pictures!! Hopefully everyone (except the deer) lived through that!!


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

ya think the seat might be clean becasue he was setting in it Geesh...


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

98Redline said:


> *If I were in the drivers seat of that car, I can almost guarantee the drivers seat would have not been that clean........and I would be looking for a new pair of underwear! *


Man! what a sad commentary on some of you that THIS guy is the only one who got my little joke.

Twas the spring of '94, yours truly was on an overnighter from Columbus to KCMO with a load of appliances. as usual I was late gettin going and was runnin' hard to make up time. About 3am just east of Forrestal Mo. I got a big suprise when an owl tried to come through my windshield. Never saw it coming 'till the feathers flew. Managed to get stopped and a quick check showed no major damage to the truck except for a badly spiderwebbed windshield. Good thing I was able to spend the rest of my evening sitting down as I don't think My severly weakend knees could have held me up.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*NICE*

Well i bet the drivers underroo's arent as clean as the seat everyone keeps talking about....Those were some dang nice pics to look at while I'm eating my bologna sandwhich....Mmmm Mmmm Good.


----------



## OD/Specialties (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn Hitch Hiker never respect your car, Look what a mess that deer made.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JeramyK said:


> *In a weird way that reminds me of Pulp Fiction. *


I was thinking that they need to call in the "Wolf" as well.


----------



## 46&2 (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm sure the driver's seat was soiled. Mine would have been. Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## 308fps (Jul 12, 2004)

Daemonspeeding said:


> *Am I the only one who noticed that after all that mess and drama , that the drivers seat is remarkably clean. *


That's probably because the drives seat was covered by the drivers ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 308fps (Jul 12, 2004)

trickou8 said:


> *Is it just me or does that car look extremely good for obliterating a deer like that? It only has some paint scuff on the bumper. Either the deer dropped from the sky or it made one helluva leap right before it got hit. When my dad hit a deer the entire front end of a gmc dually was gone. *



Well, there ya go......you're dad's truck was a GMC. The vehicle in this pic is a Ford. Thus less damage.........LOL


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Dang Tracy

that is pretty wild, I ahve been wondering how you've been getting your special deer extract scent


----------



## TomBow (Jul 30, 2003)

"Introducing for 2005 the New FORD PROCESSOR" Deer goes in the front, Sausage and steaks falls into the trunk and Clean Up's a Breeze! Turn the tables from unfortunate accident to venison in the freezer!"


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a couple other pics of some other things, catfish with basketball in mouth, I have a unfortunate pic of person jumped off bridge to run from cops and beheaded himself. If you would like to see please post


----------



## NEWBIN (Aug 18, 2002)

dude that is an OWOWOWOWESOME!!!!!!!!! PIC....
beat the person driving is having night mares.... hope he or she still keeps hunting after that.....


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I would hate to be the one that has to clean that mess.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

fredbear04 said:


> *muhuha i just signed up to the peta forum my name is itswatsfordinner muhuhaha *


what is the web address?


----------



## NJPDDET (Sep 14, 2003)

Lets see if oxyclean can get that stain out!!!!!...... Every time ya turn on the heat from now on.....you may smell burgers cookin!!


----------



## peteymit (Sep 11, 2004)

I saw that picture in an online newspaper... actually it might have been CNN.. I think it was a Canadian Province, and the woman driving was treated for minor injuries and released. She was going highway speeds. Not sure what that is in Canada I guess?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

In France this dude smacked a horse.......................

But the French eat and adore horsemeat


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

rye said:


> Based on the splatter marks inside the car, the driver was alone. Based on no other damage to the car ie, hitting a guard rail, I'd say everyone except the deer was fine.  Where did you get the photos?
> 
> 
> Rye


Good observation. Are you part of the CSI North Carolina crew? :teeth: I'm wondering if you could get a detail shop to take on that job. ukey:


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

By the way ask insurance companies what they think about hunting. I'm surprised they don't subsidize our tags.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well it aint no trophy, but if it puts meat in the fridge. At least he didn't have to drag it to the car.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Meatco1 said:


> *Wow, I wonder how fast the car was traveling, mph+? *
> Richard


The original poster said he was strolling. Don't know how fast that is.


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

This was sent aound my office in an email. From what it said, the deer was originally hit by another car and LANDED on this one...


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

must have been a ballistic tip deer


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

rye said:


> Based on the splatter marks inside the car, the driver was alone. Based on no other damage to the car ie, hitting a guard rail, I'd say everyone except the deer was fine. Where did you get the photos?
> 
> 
> Rye


Nice observation Rye.....Very CSI of you.


----------



## liberty6 (Jul 7, 2008)

*gift certificate*

a car detailing certificate for Christmas ?


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

It's funny to see a post from old Tink on here.  Blast from the past Hood!


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

The thing is peta doesn't give a rats a** about this kind of stuff, they would like to see the demise of the complete human race. That's what left wing earthism thinking is all about. There's know common logic with these people.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

*Mind over matter!!!*

The first thing that went through the deer's mind... is his butt!!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

One reason I hunt for food too. That's a shame.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

cdmorten said:


> By the way ask insurance companies what they think about hunting. I'm surprised they don't subsidize our tags.


The insurance industry probably wouldn't subsidize deer tags because they talked to actual biologists and found out we'd have less deer if they were not hunted like they are.


----------



## rk91279 (Jan 7, 2007)

*this happened to me,,,*

Thought I would share my deer-car encounter. The deer was in mid air when I hit it, I was traveling about 60mph at the time. Deer flew over the top of car and was run over by the car following me. Needless to say wasn't much left worth saving of the deer. Car is fixed now after 3900$ in repairs. 
My wife was sitting in the passenger seat, sure glad it didn't come through the windshield like previous pics.


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

Time for PETA to start the ban on cars ralley.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

Almost a complete pass through.


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

*hunting*

hope all ATrs have had a great hunting season. I did and not done yet. I heard in Kansas there are more than 9000 auto deer accidents that is half the archery tags sold in this state.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

pigpopper said:


> 'Come on, honey, we're gonna be late! Just push the brains aside and cover the seat with this towel.'
> 
> Sorry, guess that was kinda sick. Toodles. Pigpopper



Oh my god thats funny right there...


----------



## JLBSparks (Feb 1, 2006)

My son-in-law's eight year old cousin got 112 stitches in the face from a similar accident.


----------



## Bowhunter 1188 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not really the reason I hunt, but it is good to know hunters will decrease the odds of this type of accident.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Africanbowhunter said:


> In France this dude smacked a horse.......................
> 
> But the French eat and adore horsemeat


 Thats what I call junk in the trunk .. And front seat and rear seat..


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

weezy said:


> Your preaching to the choir, not why I hunt but I understand your point. How about posting where people in PETA will get a chance to respond. Try the PETA forum. Someone from this web site invades their board periodically and it usually is hysterical. I'm sure they would like to see these pictures themselves. I would use the name "Groundbeef" or "Tbone" or "DeerJerky"


Oh I'm pretty sure that peta members(I said members lol) pay AT a visit from time to time.


----------



## Fuzzy Hoyt Shooter (May 16, 2005)

If I were in the dirver's seat of the car when that deer hit, there would have been a HUGE BROWN stain in the drivers seat!!!

Fuzzy


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*What PETA would say*

I know what PETA would say, because I've read their stuff.

They DO say that this happens because hunters put so much pressure on deer that the deer run out into roads as they panic to find safety.
.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

coveredwagon said:


> Are those O.J gloves?


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I wonder if it was hit by an on coming car/truck and knocked into this car.. Had a Semi splatter a deer all over my Blazer years ago . There wasn't much left of the deer.. Randy


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

We should all be thankful that peta is as fanatical as they are. With their stupid and offensive ads, they routinely alienate many people they could have swayed. 

Vehicle accidents certainly help hunters look necessary to the non-hunting majority, but we should learn from peta and make sure we as hunters don't act stupid and offend the non-hunting majority with OUR actions when we are out in public. 

After the average deer hit, petards are worried the deer is OK, not the people.


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

That pic of the back seat reminded me of a scene from Pulp Fiction. :shade:


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Is a Ford Taurus considered a mechanical or fixed blade?


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

I hear deer are very hardy anaimals. That one may recover. I have seen deer live throught some crazy things.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

i always see these kinds of pictures but the picture I want to see the most is the person behind the wheel with all the blood and everything else all over him.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well i would say that was a very ethical kill. he doesnt look like he went far.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

wilshootforfood said:


> pic 4


Deer jerky anyone?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Very, very true.


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

e-manhunt said:


> Is a Ford Taurus considered a mechanical or fixed blade?


not very reliable so i'm gonna go with mechanical.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that after all that mess and drama , that the drivers seat is remarkably clean.


That is because they "pinched a hole in the seat cover" and the cornhole got clogged up! :wink:


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

That made me sickukey: But I guess that would be the fastest way to gut one


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Not only a reason to hunt, but also a reason to drive a 4WD truck:wink:


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

fixed at bumper, mechanical at windshield


----------



## codym_007 (Feb 17, 2009)

*dang*

at my guessing im thinkin that car was doin abuot 65mph at time of impact or else the deer would have had some less damage to it and the care but all in all nice shot.... aim small miss small, aim big you rearend a deer.. =p:darkbeer:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Why did the dear cross the road?*

....so we can hunt?



wilshootforfood said:


> Can you imagine strolling down the road with your family going to gramma's for dinner and this happens. I would rather harvest the game to put on dinner table. People really need to understand the meaning of hunting and providing for the family.


This is why we hunt?
I hope we can come up with something better then this.
View attachment 525360


Like this:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=769321&highlight=why+do+you+hunt

Better still:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=715351&highlight=I+love+hunting


----------



## PSEBowhunter21 (Jan 15, 2009)

man that sucks


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Very gory pics


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

Several years ago, I rented a car to a guy who hit a deer with his truck. The deer jumped off a hillside and landed squarely on the windshield going into the cab of the truck. This guy's young daughter was asleep in the back and his friend was in the passenger's seat. Other than the windshield, the outside of the truck looked as good as new. The inside was another story. The two men managed to wrestle the deer until they could get stopped and drag it out of the truck. Never did touch the daughter but these two guys looked like they got drug down the road behind the truck. Kicked the tar out of both of them.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking of ron white's line about slowing a bullet down to 55mph and putting head lights on it. I did hit a 2 yr old muley buck a few weeks ago and the high lift jack on my front bumper did a number on him felt bad about killing somthing that would have been so neet to see in the fall with a full set of head gear.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats unbelievable


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

It appears to me that both windshield wiper blades opened on impact for a fast ethical kill.


----------



## storminN (Apr 7, 2007)

Two stories from a volunteer firefighter (me):
Two women in a sedan hit a cow ELK on the highway, totaling car. Women are still in car, one very upset because she is (she thinks) terribly injured, and covered with blood. Severed elk head in her lap probably doesn't do much to calm her down. I get her cleaned off prior to putting her on the back board and discover she is unhurt. Just covered in elk pulp.

One bicycle hits a deer as it jumps out from the shoulder of the road, bike doing about 40mph on a steep downgrade. Totals expensive road bike, totals rider (broken arm, collar bone, other injuries). Deer bounds to feet and runs off like nothing happened. Rider coments that there was not an ounce of fat on that deer- "Man, he was as solid as a rock!"


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

JeramyK said:


> In a weird way that reminds me of Pulp Fiction.



I thought exactly the same thing!

""I accidentally shot Marvin in the face!"


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

missionperk said:


> not very reliable so i'm gonna go with mechanical.


Ha Haaaaaaaaaaaaa! +1 for you.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

People Eat Tasty Animals dont they know that is what PETA mean for real. I know Ilike tasty morsles on my dinner plate MM good. Wow those are some real pics looks like that may have hurt a little.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

wow that car had to have been doing a bout a buck fifty(150mph)......

man i would have hated to have been the passenger in that car.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

X-RINGER said:


> wow that car had to have been doing a bout a buck fifty(150mph)......
> 
> man i would have hated to have been the passenger in that car.


its a ford, doubt it made it to 65 MPH


----------



## drayegon (Jun 9, 2009)

weezy;830210 How about posting where people in PETA will get a chance to respond. Try the PETA forum. I'm sure they would like to see these pictures themselves. :D[/QUOTE said:


> PETA will not let me post on their website anymore. I just do not understand why they are being so one way about my posting to PETA.
> 
> I posted one of a semi and a deer. The head and horns were still in the bumper but the rest had fallen off. Seems a Cab over the front wheels are to close to the bumper not to just tear off the body of said deer. It looked like the lungs and other entrails were stil attached yet most of Bambi had fallen off the head and neck mount. Sorry I could not find the copy of it.
> 
> dray


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Ford Taurus......................*

"It's like throwing an axe through a deer"


Silenthntr.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Carfax!


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Man! what a sad commentary on some of you that THIS guy is the only one who got my little joke.
> 
> Twas the spring of '94, yours truly was on an overnighter from Columbus to KCMO with a load of appliances. as usual I was late gettin going and was runnin' hard to make up time. About 3am just east of Forrestal Mo. I got a big suprise when an owl tried to come through my windshield. Never saw it coming 'till the feathers flew. Managed to get stopped and a quick check showed no major damage to the truck except for a badly spiderwebbed windshield. Good thing I was able to spend the rest of my evening sitting down as I don't think My severly weakend knees could have held me up.


nope there was at least two of us, i just hadnt yet read through the whole post.... i think i would give the care to a peta person ,, you know just out of the kindness of my heart!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wow*

That's crazy. I also hope the driver was ok... Have to say though... Looks like they needed to change clothes before work (assuming they were going to work...).

The detailing bill must have been unreal!


----------



## dbn23 (Dec 2, 2009)

In one pic there is blood splattered all over the trunk, but another pic shows the rear window in tact. How did that happen?


----------

